# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How to sum two columns in a pivot table

## Paul PLG

I do have a pivot table with a few different products that are related to
imports and exports. I want to be able also to add the columns of the same
product, both import and export.
E.G product 1 import is 2000, product 1 export is 2500.
How can I manage this in the pivot table?
mts
Paul

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

You could create a calculated item:

Select the Product field button
On the PivotTable toolbar, choose PivotTable>Formulas>Calculated Item
Type a name, e.g. Product1 All
In the list of fields, choose Products
In the list of items, double-click on Product 1 Import
Type a plus sign, then double-click on Product 1 Export
Click OK


Paul PLG wrote:
> I do have a pivot table with a few different products that are related to
> imports and exports. I want to be able also to add the columns of the same
> product, both import and export.
> E.G product 1 import is 2000, product 1 export is 2500.
> How can I manage this in the pivot table?

--
Debra Dalgleish
Excel FAQ, Tips & Book List
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

----------

